# Another satisfied Attitude customer!



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi MPers...:ciao:

I just checked my mailbox and my beans from Attitude were there!

:yay: :clap: :banana: :clap: :clap: :banana: :clap: :yay:​ 
12 days so I was just starting to sweat it out...   I usually get 'em in about 5-7 days but Attitude had them in the Royal Post within a day of my order and this time they sat with the USPS/Customs in NYC for 10 days before they made it here.  No Homeland Security stickers or anything...   Awesome stealth on the souvenirs.  

I only ordered one strain - Deep Purple as I've been wanting to try one of the shorter TGA strains for my closet grow and a buddy of mine grows it out west and loves it.  Ya know...  all the kids are doing this purple thing now... lol...  The freebies are killer...   I got 5 Thai Super Skunk seeds, 1 Pineapple Express, 1 dynafem MobyDick and 1 dynafem Power Kush.  I should get a few mothers out of those strains with a little luck...  

Hmmm...  it will let me type MobyDick but not Moby ****...  lol...   Why would it edit the name of a literary classic?  Herman Melville must be rolling over in his grave!  "Arrrrrrr Queequeg...   Do ye see thee whiteness of thy bud?"

I used to use Doc Chronic exclusively for years but Attitude had most of the positive current rep on the boards and they carry TGA so I went with them and I'm very pleased.  Gee I love our friends in the UK...   How I wish I could smoke a joint in appreciation or buy a Boddington's with me mates at Attitude...

Cheers!


----------



## Locked (Sep 19, 2009)

Yeah Attitude rocks..plain and simple


----------



## Relentless999 (Sep 19, 2009)

Ya I love attitude!


----------



## classic_rocker_287 (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah, i just got my 2nd order 2 days ago. bubblelisous, ak-48,blue mistic feminised, ohh and 3 freebies.


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 23, 2009)

I got mine seeds a couple weeks ago too . Attitude is the best seed banks of them all . I also put in the discount code "420" and automatically get 15% off my overal final price . Saved 27$ dollars !! :hubba:  Try it sometime people !!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 23, 2009)

Ice cold 

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 23, 2009)

I love attitude emailed them a few days ago about not being able to read the written reviews. A lady emailed me back and said they are working on it as we speak....imagine reading those!


----------



## AsianSky (Sep 23, 2009)

I got mine out of the breeder pack and into the wallet . Which items did you guys go for stealth ? I would try the coffee mug next time maybe . Dont know abotu the t shirt because i dont know if it plain tshirt or with some weird decors .


----------



## the chef (Sep 23, 2009)

Love the tude I Have blue widow, moby d..k,- dinafem, easyryder-lowlife,and g-13 pinapple express and thai super skunk. I will order from them till the end.


----------



## carolinagrower (Sep 26, 2009)

Attitude is a 10+ in my book! Have tried several different seed banks over the years and while several are good, the overall experience with Attitude is the best. They are the only bank I even check out now.


----------

